# help for mcat prep!



## sammar (Aug 21, 2011)

hi guys,
i am in grade 12.i want to prepare for my mcat test.can anyone help me how to prepare for it?any questions that can be helpful or some stuff which u think can b helpful for me...at least how much time should i give daily?besides i also have to go to college...#confused can someone suggest a compendium time table which can be good enough to follow...!#roll 
any books for(phy,bio,chem)???#eek


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

Grade 12 you say? Isn't that a little too early to be starting MCAT prep? I don't think you have gotten all the sciences in to be fully prepared to START studying. Unless you've taken college intro biology, chemistry, physics, organic chemistry and calculus, you cannot start any sort of prep without the basic skills.

With that being said, if you HAVE by chance taken those courses, then I suggest you take a prep course, they pretty much kick you into a schedule, and it's almost study by "force" to kick you into gear if you have trouble making your own schedule, and what to study. In addition to that, pick up some Kaplan books and take at least 2 practice tests a week and check over yourself. 

I am very sorry my advice is very limited, because I too am in grade 12, and I know for a fact that it's too early to prepare for the MCATs unless taken at least 1-2 years of undergrad courses. It takes a lot of dedication and many hours a day for almost a year to prepare for it. If anyone has any more suggestions, please add in!


----------



## sammar (Aug 21, 2011)

Ok.thanks for telling me...#laughbetween don't u think so that i should start at least from those books which i read up till now...so that i can revise more when my mcat will be near...like the basic concepts!at least i know those#confused...any more suggestion guys???#eek


----------



## sammar (Aug 21, 2011)

Ok.thanks for telling me...#laughbetween don't u think so that i should start at least from those books which i read up till now...so that i can revise more when my mcat will be near...like the basic concepts!at least i know those#confused...any more suggestion guys???#eek


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

^ Stop double posting. And, when you get to your undergrad years, the stuff you study in high school will become very basic, and you don't need basic for MCATs. It's much more difficult and technical, and only advanced courses will help you. Reading over your regents physics book won't help you in the least. 

Don't start studying for your MCAT's until you have taken the required courses first. It's just like studying for the SAT's without taking geometry. You're going to get frustrated and confused when it's not your fault you haven't learned the material. So take my advice, learn the material through the classes first, then practice and get good at it. You want to excel in the MCATs not just take them I am assuming.


----------



## sammar (Aug 21, 2011)

talib said:


> ^ Stop double posting. And, when you get to your undergrad years, the stuff you study in high school will become very basic, and you don't need basic for MCATs. It's much more difficult and technical, and only advanced courses will help you. Reading over your regents physics book won't help you in the least.
> 
> Don't start studying for your MCAT's until you have taken the required courses first. It's just like studying for the SAT's without taking geometry. You're going to get frustrated and confused when it's not your fault you haven't learned the material. So take my advice, learn the material through the classes first, then practice and get good at it. You want to excel in the MCATs not just take them I am assuming.


sorry that was by mistake(double posted)!umm u mean that i should first complete my grade 12 studies and then when i have enough knowledge then i should start my mcat prep...#happy right!thanks for the advice#yes


----------



## ZoyaZ (Sep 7, 2009)

Are you confusing the MCAT and the USMLE? Why would you need to write the mcat if you are applying to medical colleges in Pakistan?


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

sammar said:


> sorry that was by mistake(double posted)!umm u mean that i should first complete my grade 12 studies and then when i have enough knowledge then i should start my mcat prep...#happy right!thanks for the advice#yes


Complete 12, then go to college. Then take it.


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

ZoyaZ said:


> Are you confusing the MCAT and the USMLE? Why would you need to write the mcat if you are applying to medical colleges in Pakistan?


USMLE? that has nothing do with anything. That makes no sense. If he's applying to AKU, he can give the MCAT instead of the entry test, and there's other medical schools in PK as well that take it.


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

I believe she is asking about the Punjab MCAT (UHS). Isn't it?


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

sammar said:


> hi guys,
> i am in grade 12.i want to prepare for my mcat test.can anyone help me how to prepare for it?any questions that can be helpful or some stuff which u think can b helpful for me...at least how much time should i give daily?besides i also have to go to college...#confused can someone suggest a compendium time table which can be good enough to follow...!#roll
> any books for(phy,bio,chem)???#eek


I am assuming you're a U.S student taking the MCATs..you didn't specify anything.


----------



## sammar (Aug 21, 2011)

shaman.adil said:


> I believe she is asking about the Punjab MCAT (UHS). Isn't it?


o yes i was asking about mcat(uhs)...i forgot to mention#eek now is there any advice which you think can help me??#happy


----------



## ZoyaZ (Sep 7, 2009)

No, he is not an American student for sure. 
And wait, does Punjab have its own MCAT? Or does it accept the scores from the American one? If it is the American one, I can suggest some prep courses and books but I don't know anything about the Punjab one.


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

^ Same here, I have only heard about the American MCAT.


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

Well there is Punjab MCAT


----------



## sammar (Aug 21, 2011)

*RE:*



ZoyaZ said:


> No, he is not an American student for sure.
> And wait, does Punjab have its own MCAT? Or does it accept the scores from the American one? If it is the American one, I can suggest some prep courses and books but I don't know anything about the Punjab one.


yes punjab has its own mcat...and their mcat is basically based on the text books of grade 11 and 12 and general concepts...so that's why i was asking talib and i didn't get what he told me about mcat in the previous post...#confused now is there anything to tell me??#eek


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

Excuze me!!! can anyone help me! i am repeating mcat conducted by uhs #dull is aptitude portion will take weightage in mcat 2012#confused


----------



## sammar (Aug 21, 2011)

h.a. said:


> Excuze me!!! can anyone help me! i am repeating mcat conducted by uhs #dull is aptitude portion will take weightage in mcat 2012#confused


YES!it is part of MCAT !so they will consider it for sure!#happy


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

Is KIPS in Lahore is a good institute to prepare for MCATs or any other you guys suggest?I am confused?need some guidance and practice,i am A-levels student,will give MCATs in 2012,where to go for preparation??Thanks in advance for help.


----------



## MaheenFawad (Jun 13, 2011)

amerhch said:


> Is KIPS in Lahore is a good institute to prepare for MCATs or any other you guys suggest?I am confused?need some guidance and practice,i am A-levels student,will give MCATs in 2012,where to go for preparation??Thanks in advance for help.


I went to KIPS in Lahore to prepare for the MCAT. To be honest its a horrible place to be in. Being an A'level student I wasn't at all familiar with the syllabus for the mcat since its mostly fsc based. The KIPS faculty go through the material very fast and so more than often I was really confused :S
Also since the majority of the students their are fsc ones the faculty assumes you know the material unless you pester them constantly about it.
However I dont think I would have been able to prepare for the mcat without them, but thats just me if you think you can prepare on your own then go for it. If you must join KIPS for your preparation then join the KIPS branch in Johar town, its the best ones, the others are just okay. There's also a Star academy which does mcat prep aswell. A couple of my friends went there and they said it was good too, So its upto you at the end of the day.


----------



## sammar (Aug 21, 2011)

amerhch said:


> Is KIPS in Lahore is a good institute to prepare for MCATs or any other you guys suggest?I am confused?need some guidance and practice,i am A-levels student,will give MCATs in 2012,where to go for preparation??Thanks in advance for help.


well i think after kips you should prefer star academy!and b/w you can also consider punjab college ...cz i heard they just only give lectures of both the years(books of part 1-2) and obviously take tests too...!so go for the one which you think is better...i also heard that kips ones deliver lectures fast and only those students like who are perfect and actually RATTO TOOTAS #laugh go good with them but obvioulsy you need crystal clear concepts!so its better to go for star!now up to you after all you know your self best...i will also be giving MCAT in 2012 so will prefer to join star academy!
one have to study individually at the end for the prep. of test!
cheers!:happy:


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for the help sammar.I'll definitely check star too.what about AKU prep in kips?they are starting classes from 11th dec to 7th april.8th april is the test date.


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks Maheen fawad ,i'll check star too.


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

Maheen can you tell me what was your score in mcats after preparing from kips and how long were the classes and for how many days?


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

thanx sumar for helping me#laugh is there any recomended book for aptitude besides kips becux i am not wiling to join kips and they will not give me their book without admition #eek


----------



## sammar (Aug 21, 2011)

*re*



h.a. said:


> thanx sumar for helping me#laugh is there any recomended book for aptitude besides kips becux i am not wiling to join kips and they will not give me their book without admition #eek


 you are welcome!#happyfor aptitude there is no such book which i heard specifically till now!i think model papers will help you a lot and b/w i bought book of MCAT by DOGAR SONS...this book has enough stuff for learning....why are you much concerned about your aptitude part???#laugh 
ask your any friend to give you books of kips if any one is there...me and my friend decided that one will join star and other will join kips and we will exchange notes....#yes try this if you have friends there........!:happy:


----------



## sammar (Aug 21, 2011)

*re*



amerhch said:


> Thanks for the help sammar.I'll definitely check star too.what about AKU prep in kips?they are starting classes from 11th dec to 7th april.8th april is the test date.


my pleasure!#happyummm...sorry i don't know about AKU ....will ask some one and will tell you then if any one is gonna join for AKU!


----------



## MaheenFawad (Jun 13, 2011)

amerhch said:


> Maheen can you tell me what was your score in mcats after preparing from kips and how long were the classes and for how many days?


Your most welcome!
I got 69% in mcat which isnt amazing but it was enough to get me into the pvt medical schools of lahore. The course I took from kips was 2 months long. We had a 5 hour class everyday including saturdays which sucked


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks Sammar & Maheen.


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

Actualy sumer i have enough notex for mcat except aptitude thatswhy i am concerned abut it a little much


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)

so maheen how much u scored in mcat??????


----------

